# 15" wheels on a 2012 Compact 24?



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 2012 Compact 24 (920014) with 13" wheels. I hadn't realized until today that the "new" Compact 24 (920021) comes with 15" wheels. I have had consistent issues with traction and would like to upgrade to the more aggressive tread on the 15" also hoping it will make it easier to turn. Any idea if the 15" wheels should fit onto my model or are the axles different?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

as far as I know all the hub shafts should be the same size for that brand.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response. You were correct. I e-mailed Ariens and they said they would fit. Interestingly, until I was looking at the blower last night, I didn't realize how "un-level" it was, with the auger being up and the back of the blower slanting down. The 15" tires should make it more level and hopefully allow me to dig into the snow a bit better.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the bigger tires make it look cooler to.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

I saw a compact 24 at the local home dept the other day and man it looks beefy with those tires on it, I have an older 624e which is basically a compact 24 and the wheels are much smaller, not sure what else has changed, mine has the tec. engine, still runs great just doesn't look as nice as the new ones, lol, oh well.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Just an update in case anyone searches for this thread in the future. 

While Ariens said the bigger wheels would fit they neglected to include a few details. If you install the wheels using the holes closest to the body of the blower, they rub. I didn't want to use the outside axle holes to mount them - just seems like the metal is awfully thin out there to be driving power through - so I decided to go ahead and replace the entire axle with the new 920021 axle. It was a bit of work but do-able. The only parts that differ from the 920014 and the new 920021 are the axle itself and two additional plastic spacers on the 920021 to keep the tires further from the body. With the change, the 15" tires rotate freely. Really hoping they help traction which was abismal with the old 13's.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

where did you get the axle, Searched high and low online and can't even find the part number for the 920021 version of the compact 24. If not that expensive I would order as I was going to make one but that takes time and time is also money and would rather spend a little to make life easier.


----------

